
First Quantum Photonic Circuit with an Electrically Driven Light Source - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/5716.html
======
touristtam
Ouch 2 popup before I can read the first paragraphe. Can't comment on the
content.

Thanks for sharing, but we are still a long way from replacing the current
processors (even in top 10 supercomputers).

------
IIAOPSW
let me guess before I read.

Jeremy O Brien?

EDIT: nevermind

